# Winged Creeper



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

They didn't know where it came from... they only knew when it was coming. The sound of wings. That god forsaken sound.


























$10 skeleton - deconstructed then reconstructed with wire, duct tape, drop cloth and heat gun corpseing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great use of a $10 skelly. Winged creatures rule!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I love skellys with wings, great job, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Really cool prop. Sounds simple enough too! I can see a strobe giving this a creepy flying effect.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Freaky as all-get-out! Nice.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Niiiice! I'll be putting this on next year's "to do" list!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The hands, repurposed as feet, are stunted and creepy. A brilliant design choice. I really like this creature.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

did you just use the wire and duct tape to make the wings? could you go into that a little more? I have a cheapo skeleton and this makes it look WAAAAAYYYY better!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Creepy! I love it!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Just creepy enough...wait, is there such a thing?? Looks great


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a super prop!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's creepy. Nice use of the skeleton.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

another good idea..hmm
looks great..yeah I bet a strobe would really make it look like it's flying


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Oooh I like a lot!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

That silhouette against the sky is crazy-awesome!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very Cool


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I love the the little setting, the translucent wing membrane, reconfiguration of the limbs... It's all very nice!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh crap, now I have another prop that I *NEED* to make!  
That is an uber cool prop!!!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Those sticky-looking translucent wings are incredible! 
Fantastic work here, BrainSkillet!


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

excellent work, i love it 
with all the great ideas on this site.... i need another 6 months of ptop building hehehe


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

where did you get it for 10 bucks?


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

creeperguardian,

Not sure about this particular instance, but I've seen the smaller 3'-4' bluckys sold for that price. I've actually got a couple sitting in my garage right now, and I think I know what I'll be doing with one of them!

Rich


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful piece of work BS...and that's no BS!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

That looks awesome! ilove it. Heat guns rock!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That turned out fantastic! Very creepy!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice and creepy! Great prop!


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

very well done


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

How did I miss this???? Looks fantastic - well done.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I love the wings on this!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey it reminds me of the Jersey Devil! Nicely done very creepy!


----------

